# Have 11/26 Wednesday off, looking for ride



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Have Wednesday off. Have fuel money, and able to help clean boat and such. Have all my own tackle. Looking to get out. Prefer to hop out and wade for trout but don't mind drifting as well. Galveston complex to Sabine to Freeport. Don't need someone to babysit me. Let's go catch some big trout. Don't mind sharing my spots that may be holding fish. 

Dustin


----------



## drboombender (Oct 21, 2014)

R u familiar with sabine lake?


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Did you find someone?*

Dustin,
Did you find someone to fish with tomorrow? I'm going to TCD in the a.m. I fish from a 21' Laguna if you're interested give me a shout.
John
281-seven nine six-7486


----------

